
Nerf Lazer Tag Teardown - fictivmade
http://www.blog.fictiv.com/posts/nerf-lazer-tag-phoenix-tagger-teardown
======
teovall
I have technical information about the taggers and the infrared protocol they
use on my wiki if anyone is interested:

[http://wiki.lazerswarm.com/](http://wiki.lazerswarm.com/)

I also sell a device based on Arduino that connects to a computer over USB
that allows for hosting and scoring of games:

[http://lazerswarm.com/](http://lazerswarm.com/)

------
evansda11
I love nerf guns! Great read, thanks fictivmade :)

